# cornmorphs.



## bigp (Apr 24, 2005)

a huge thank you to nige from myself and ben for fighting our corner on another forum.

cheers mate.


----------



## tazzyasb (May 4, 2005)

whats all this about bigp?


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

lol, i'll fight anyone on there, a massive % of them kinda gang up on me anyway for various reasons, so it wont hurt them to have some back.
dont think you;ve upset anyone on here mate, best place, stay here.


----------



## bigp (Apr 24, 2005)

its a long story tazzy.

the other rep shop up here in aberdeen have there own mini fanclub and between them and the owners they enjoy nothing more than trying to shread our reputation.

they need to look a wee bit closer to home before takin cheap shots at us.

i'll not go into detail as no doubt there'll br supporters on here somewhere.

they're like the mafia but not scarey!!!!


----------



## bigp (Apr 24, 2005)

cheers though nige.


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

i've had a lot of uncalled for grief on there. several times i thought sod it and was gonna get major banned, but i do have a few mates on there, afterall they have 4500 odd members.
i wont go into names but there are 4/5 mods that its pretty safe to say hate me, and 9 out of 10 (at least) times its me defending myself which they dont like.
theres some right little cliques going on, too many people out to screw other people. i havent said much on there lately and funnily enough it seems to suit certain people.
if i didnt have mates on there and wasnt a kinda arcade mod (no one else wanted to do it lol) then i probably wouldnt use the forum, just wish this one had some games.
anyway, enough of me ranting, they aint all bad.


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 22, 2005)

*Wot forum is this nige?*


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

take a guess? half the people on here are here coz they have had enough of all the crap.


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2005)

Gotta be livefoods then Nigel.

Give em hell lads


----------



## ReptileResort (Jul 25, 2005)

n1 nige you the man , a true friend  hands up to you m8


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

lol, yeah now wait for the crap i'm gonna get for it doh.


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 22, 2005)

*Best thing you can do nige is stay away, thats what i have done since i told steve to stick his forum, i got banned because i spoke my mind and wasnt gonna be pushed around like the mods try to do with the new members now, i think this is one of the best forums about at the min and the more we all post on here we'll soon be number 1, so come on guys and gals get posting more :lol: :wink: *
*
Good on ya nige though for standing your ground, and helping a m8*


----------



## pie_man (Oct 1, 2005)

its good that you all back each other up
and i have looked at other forums and this is by far in my opinion the best on the web because everyone is so friendly and helpfull and i agree with penny so lets get postin


----------



## bigp (Apr 24, 2005)

i'm not a member of livefoods yet(bens been doin the defending) but rest assured when i do its all gonna go tits up!!!!

theres a few local lads been slating us who have been brainwashed by the other shop but we'll soon have a word wi them! :twisted:


----------



## Deadbait (Apr 9, 2005)

ive never even belonged to another forum before, since i joined here i didnt need to look!

rock on hot sexy nige, make sure you give an ass whupping from us all


----------



## tazzyasb (May 4, 2005)

sod them let them all get on with it.
I am a memebr of livefoods but never go on it because of the arseiness of it.

I only go on this one and an american corn snake forum cos they have more morphs of corns then us and its like my porn  

I drool over all the lovely pics and dream of the big lottery win I need to get the snakes I want shipped over. (with the big shipment if royals I would want from Ralph Davis as well)


----------



## nattyb (Apr 9, 2005)

CORNPORN what a worring trend tazzy :wink: 
this is the only rep forum i use simply because you get the info you want and can have a laugh as well nuff said


----------



## nicky (Jul 13, 2005)

i use 2 this one is my fav, for friends and reps but i do belong to a tarantula one now aswell because i want to increase my knowledge in that field.....


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2005)

I use this one plus the tarantula store for regular visits but i also use the Chondroweb for info as i want to get into gtp's and wanted to find out as much as possible before getting them.


----------



## chocolatecolubrid (Apr 1, 2005)

I'm only on this one and couldnt be bothered looking for others like deadbait said - anyway after all the stuff ive heard about these other places Im glad I stay away!


----------



## dracowoman2 (Nov 6, 2005)

I only use this one, and the ASRA one, coz everybody on there is fairly local.

I love <3 this forum, everybody has been so helpful, friendly and happy to share their knowledge, and I've had a good few laughs I can tell you. It's nice to be accepted, and not treated a a newbie. Shame there aren't more places like this on the web, we could start world peace with Reps!  

Happy Christmas to everybody


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

too right we could. what a lovely bunch


----------



## bigp (Apr 24, 2005)

i'm getting all misty!!!! :lol:


----------



## dracowoman2 (Nov 6, 2005)

Bigp.......You can either stop breathing so heavility or a good quality shammy leather also works wonders! :lol: :lol:


----------



## bigp (Apr 24, 2005)

its the heavy breathing!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

sounds like an offer mate lol


----------

